# Monitorização Criosfera - 2009



## AnDré (13 Jan 2009 às 02:19)

Tópico de monitorização da Criosfera em 2009.


*Link's úteis:*

 Polar Sea Ice Cap and Snow - Cryosphere Today
 Arctic sea-ice monitor by AMSR-E
 The National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC)
 The Cryosphere at a Glance
 U.S. Snow Monitoring
 International Arctic Buoy Programme
 The North Pole Environmental Observatory
 Arctic theme page - North Pole Web Cam
 United States Antarctic Program


*
Tópicos de anos anteriores:*

 Monitorização Criosfera - 2008
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2007


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2009 às 02:48)

Alguém sabe como está o nosso rico Pólo Norte?


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2009 às 02:59)

belem disse:


> Alguém sabe como está o nosso rico Pólo Norte?



Apesar de todo o frio que se vive na Europa, nas altas latitudes o frio não deve ser tanto quanto isso. Ou pelo menos a anomalia das temperaturas deve ser positiva.

É que a área do gelo do Árctico mantém-se um pouco abaixo da média.





Já o Antárctico está ligeiramente acima da média.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar de todo o frio que se vive na Europa, nas altas latitudes o frio não deve ser tanto quanto isso. Ou pelo menos a anomalia das temperaturas deve ser positiva.
> 
> É que a área do gelo do Árctico mantém-se um pouco abaixo da média.



Da imagem pode-se tirar algumas conclusões, no Hemisfério Norte:

1 - A superfície de gelo é inferior ao normal
2 - A recuperação repentina da superfície em Outubro/Novembro, tem a ver com o ínicio do periodo mais frio do ano, mas também porque toda aquela superfície de gelo recuperada, é provavelmente uma superfície relativamente pouco espessa, que ora recupera com rapidez, ora desaparece de forma igualmente rápida 6 meses depois.
3 - A razão para a manutenção desta anomalia que leva a que a calote polar tarde em recuperar-se para valores próximos de uma superfície normal, poderá justificar-se (minha hipótese) devido ao facto de na ausência de maior % de gelo, o albedo ser menor por um lado (à superfície) e por outro a transferência de calor (troca entre polos e latitudes inferiores) ser maior, através da circulação em profundidade e dos ventos em superfície e camadas superiores da atmosfera!

Penso que temos aqui tema para discussão!


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

Estamos a entrar no período do ano em que por norma há uma maior área de gelo no Hemisfério norte, e uma menor área de gelo no Hemisfério sul.

Em relação ao hemisfério norte, a área de gelo é praticamente igual à verificada há um ano atrás, e mantém-se ligeiramente a baixo do normal.







Destaque para a cobertura de neve na Europa. 







No hemisfério sul, há menos gelo este ano do que havia o ano passado nesta altura. Ainda assim a anomalia é praticamente nula.













Ao nível global é assim que estamos:


----------



## Fernandobrasil (22 Fev 2009 às 14:08)

Olá André:

Satellite sensor errors cause data outage

NSIDC has discovered a significant problem with the daily sea ice data images:

Acontece nas melhores famílias de satélites algo falhar. Algo que me chamou a atenção foi que o Joe D' Aleo o primeiro a notar (e como não poderia tamanho disparate), logo em seguida o Dr. Walt Meier da NSIDC veio a público. E disse: Foi um problema de controle de qualidade.

Um dia depois a NSIDC, aparece com o comunicado acima, o sensor do satélite...mas isto não altera a timeseries...hummm.

Comparem as fotos  cryosphere today 19/02/2009 e 20/02/2009 eu não consegui carregar.

Existe algo muito estranho

ABRAÇOS


----------



## kikofra (22 Fev 2009 às 14:13)




----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2009 às 14:30)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Comparem as fotos  cryosphere today 19/02/2009 e 20/02/2009 eu não consegui carregar.
> 
> Existe algo muito estranho
> 
> ABRAÇOS



Olá Fernandobrasil!

Bem-vindo ao fórum!

Comparando a imagem que o kikofra postou referente ao dia 20-02-2009, com esta de 19-02-2009, não reparo em nenhuma diferença de maior.






Vê a evolução nos últimos 30 dias aqui: http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/CT/animate.arctic.some.1.html


----------



## Fernandobrasil (22 Fev 2009 às 18:28)

AnDré e Kikofra:
A minha idéia central é participar em nome da boa ciência:
As imagens que tenho [salvas, mas infelizmente sou novato o suficiente para não saber como copiar e colar], são as seguintes:

http://wattsupwiththat.com/2009/02/20/sea-ice-sensor-degradation-hits-cryosphere-today/

observem o indicador laranja (seta).

Deste modo eu vejo na imagem de 19/20 diferenças significativas. ( mas muito significativas).

Espero com o coração aberto que posamos ir trocando idéias.

abraços


----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2009 às 18:39)

Aliás, essa diferença é notória nas imagens que o Kikofra/André postaram. 
Nota-se a diferença da densidade do gelo: no dia 19 é branco opaco e no dia 20 quase translúcido.



E esta, hein? Como dizia o outro.


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2009 às 18:57)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> AnDré e Kikofra:
> A minha idéia central é participar em nome da boa ciência:
> As imagens que tenho [salvas, mas infelizmente sou novato o suficiente para não saber como copiar e colar], são as seguintes:
> 
> ...



Claro, tens razão! 
Provavelmente o canal do satélite em questão deve ter avariado.
Até porque as suas imagens deixaram de estar disponíveis.
Antes estavam disponíveis ali (onde indico com a seta).
Felizmente que existem mais canais.






Quanto ao que o *Luís Franç*a disse, acho que tem a ver com o ângulo de satélite, que não é o mesmo na imagem que eu pus, quando comparada com a do kikofra.

Eis as duas imagens de 19 e 20 de Fevereiro, vistas do mesmo ângulo:








E por fim, *Fernandobrasil*, consulta este link:
 Como inserir imagens no forum
Tens aí todas as instruções para que possas inserir imagens no fórum.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (23 Fev 2009 às 14:28)

André:
Obrigado pelas informações.

Definitivamente existe um problema com o sensor. Vamos aguardar esclarecimentos.

As fotos "do-mesmo-ângulo" também mostram o mesmo problema ao """NORTE""" do pólo Norte. Mas isto é interpretação minha após uma análise visual  que evidentemente não significa nada. (além do interesse por este tema fascinante)

Espero que este problema técnico não venha a ser utilizado em debates sobre aquecimento/resfriamento antes que os fatos sejam apurados. 

Abraços


----------



## Fernandobrasil (23 Fev 2009 às 23:28)

André:
Dê uma olhada na Baia de Hudson e gelo de modo geral:

19/02/2009
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.2.19.2009.gif

23/02/2009
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.2.23.2009.gif

Ainda não me acertei com as imagens mas está tudo bem.

Abraços


----------



## Fernandobrasil (3 Mar 2009 às 00:13)

Testando as fotos:

Como é bom este acompanhamento> O gelo aumenta.

Total sea ice extent, Dec. 1979 = 23.9 milhões de kilometros quadrados
Total sea ice extent, Dec. 2008 = 24.7 milhões de kilometros quadrados


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2009 às 01:45)

Curiosa comparação, Fernandobrasil. 

A área de gelo no pólo sul, ao contrário do que se verifica no pólo norte, tem até estado acima da média. No entanto, no último mês, têm-se mantido pernitentemente na linha de água. Aliás de gelo. 
A ver se a área de gelo no pólo norte cresce mais um pouco. É que esse já não sobe acima do 0 (normal) há bastantes meses.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (9 Mar 2009 às 22:51)

André: Saudações
Felizmente este não é o tópico de aquecimento global, portanto, não é passional.

Observe;
No polo Sul já passamos pelo ponto de inflexão. 

O polo Norte a curva ainda não é clara mas em poucos dias o degelo deve se tornar pronunciado. 

Boa sorte: daqui para diante é contigo.

Abraços


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2009 às 01:00)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> André: Saudações
> Felizmente este não é o tópico de aquecimento global, portanto, não é passional.
> 
> Observe;
> ...



É verdade, no pólo sul já se deu o ponto de inflexão.
Até fiz um gif dos primeiros 8 dias de Março, que mostram exactamente isso!








Quanto ao Árctico, e como disseste a curva ainda não é clara. Lá para Abril deve começar a ser mais evidente.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2009 às 12:51)

Bem, até agora este ano a acumulação total de gelo está a ser superior aos anos anteriores 













A Antártida nem se fala


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2009 às 22:07)

Uma nova resolução nas imagens do antárctico. 






Southern Hemisphere


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2009 às 12:27)

A área de gelo total no Ártico está neste momento acima dos últimos 7 anos o que é um bom sinal, e já muito perto da média.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2009 às 00:42)

Está-me a querer parecer que há por aí muito boa gente que se enfiou num buraco e que ainda vai acabar a dançar o Malhão 

Estamos com uma quantidade de gelo nos pólos equivalente a 2003


----------



## meteo (1 Mai 2009 às 03:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está-me a querer parecer que há por aí muito boa gente que se enfiou num buraco e que ainda vai acabar a dançar o Malhão
> 
> Estamos com uma quantidade de gelo nos pólos equivalente a 2003



 Enfiar-se em buracos porque ?  Entao a quantidade de gelo tem estado a diminuir,e agora só porque num ano foi diferente,quer dizer logo alguma coisa( arrefecimento global)?


----------



## vegastar (9 Jun 2009 às 19:46)

O degelo está a acelerar no Árctico:












Esta é uma imagem onde se pode ver a evolução da temperatura do gelo em perfil vertical de uma estação colocada perto do pólo Norte:







Esta é a página com mais informação sobre esta estação:

http://www.arctic.noaa.gov/gallery_np_weatherdata.html


----------



## vegastar (24 Jul 2009 às 16:48)

E o degelo continua a grande velocidade no Árctico:


----------



## kikofra (11 Ago 2009 às 18:06)




----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Ago 2009 às 22:04)

O polo norte, mesmo com anomalias -, mostra sinais de recuperação. Tempo ao tempo.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2009 às 11:16)




----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2009 às 12:09)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Há uns meses dizias tu que a quantidade de gelo no Árctico era equivalente a 2003. (Havia mais gelo que nos últimos 7 anos).
Agora é só o terceiro ano com menos gelo. 

Será do frio?


----------



## Kispo (30 Ago 2009 às 13:21)

atenção! não estamos a falar da quantidade de gelo no ártico! estmos a falar da superfície que a camada de gelo ocupa no ártico. Não estamos a contar com a espessura dessa camada de gelo...


----------



## José M. Sousa (2 Set 2009 às 19:31)

Um excelente artigo da New Scientist sobre o degelo nos pólos:

http://www.newscientist.com/article...rise-its-worse-than-we-thought.html?full=true


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Set 2009 às 20:03)

*NASA | A Tour of the Cryosphere 2009*


Vale a pena ver...


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2009 às 22:16)

> Gelo no árctico volta a crescer
> O gelo no oceano Árctico começou a expandir-se novamente, depois do terceiro maior degelo de sempre que aconteceu este Verão. Um facto que até permitiu que alguns navios testassem uma nova rota ao norte da Rússia.
> «Parece que passamos a área mínima de gelo este ano», afirmou, esta quinta-feira, Ola Johannessen à agência Reuters. O chefe do Centro Nansen de Ambiente e Percepção Remota na Noruega deu a sua opinião com base em imagens de satélite indicando um pequeno aumento do tamanho do gelo.
> Muitos cientistas afirmam que a diminuição do gelo no Árctico, nos últimos anos, é um dos sinais mais fortes do aquecimento global. Os líderes mundiais vão reunir dia 22 para discutir um acordo climático mundial a ser afixado em Dezembro.
> ...


----------



## Brunomc (22 Set 2009 às 00:12)

*Pausa no derretimento do Árctico*

*O derretimento da camada de gelo do Árctico durante este ano foi muito inferior ao verificado nos últimos anos. Os investigadores falam em pausa na tendência, que se mantém. para o derretimento.*

Neste Verão, ao contrário da tendência dos últimos anos, a taxa de derretimento da camada de gelo do Árctico não foi tão extensa como a verificada nos anos anteriores. 

Actualmente, a camada de gelo do Árctico cobre cerca de 5,1 milhões de quilómetros quadrados e iniciou agora a sua recuperação natural de Outono. Trata-se de um resultado muito animador comparativamente com o mínimo recorde atingido em 2007 de 4,1 milhões de quilómetros quadrados.

Os investigadores demonstram que os dados deste ano ainda não são suficientes para contrariar a tendência para o declínio da camada de gelo.

*
Fonte: BBC news*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2009 às 12:52)

*Gelo no ártico no final do verão de 2009 - aquecimento global parou?*

Uma leitura menos atenta do resultado da medição do gelo polar levaria à velha questão do "aquecimento global: sim ou não". Mas os cientistas colocam água na fervura aqueles que poderiam fazer uma leitura simples da questão. 

O gelo no árctico atingiu este ano a sua 3ª menor extensão de sempre depois do recorde atingido em 2007, seguido do ano de 2008.
Apesar de um ligeiro aumento no gelo neste final de verão comparativamente aos 2 anos anteriores os cientistas consideram que esta situação não implica necessariamente que o árctico esteja a recuperar a sua camada de gelo habitual. Aliás consideram que o esperado derretimento do gelo polar a longo termo irá continuar nos próximos anos.

Desculpem colocar o artigo em inglês mas de momento não tenho tempo para passar a português (o "google translate" é rápido mas o texto ficaria com muitas "gralhas")

 "Arctic ice melts to third-smallest area on record
(2009-09-17)
(Reuters) -

By Steve Gorman

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - The Arctic's sea ice pack thawed to its third-lowest summer level on record, up slightly from the seasonal melt of the past two years but continuing an overall decline symptomatic of climate change, U.S. scientists said on Thursday.

The range of ocean remaining frozen over the northern polar region reached its minimum extent for 2009 on September 12, when it covered 1.97 million square miles (5.1 million square km), and now appears to be growing again as the Arctic starts its annual cool-down, the National Snow and Ice Data Center reported.

That level falls 20 percent below the 30-year average minimum ice cover for the Arctic summer since satellites began measuring it in 1979, and 24 percent less than the 1979-2000 average, the Colorado-based government agency said.

This summer's minimum represents a loss about about two-thirds of the sea ice measured at the height of Arctic winter in March. By comparison, the Arctic ice shelf typically shrank by a little more than half each summer during the 1980s and 1990s, ice scientist Walt Meier said.

The lowest point on record was reached in September 2007, and the 2009 minimum ranks as the third smallest behind last year's level. But scientists said they do not consider the slight upward fluctuation again this summer to be a recovery.

The difference was attributed to relatively cooler temperatures this summer compared with the two previous years. Winds also tended to disperse the ice pack over a larger region, scientists said.

"The long-term decline in summer extent is expected to continue in future years," the report said.

The U.S. government findings were in line with measurements reported separately by the Nansen Environmental and Remote Sensing Center in Norway, which reported this summer's minimum ice extent at just under 5 million square km (1.93 million square miles).

Scientists regard the Arctic and its sea ice as among the most sensitive barometers of global warming because even small temperature changes make a huge difference.

"If you go from a degree below freezing to 2 degrees above freezing, that's a completely different environment in the polar region," Meier said. "You're going from ice skating to swimming. Whereas if you're on a tropical beach and it's 3 degrees warmer, you probably wouldn't even notice it."

World leaders will meet at the United Nations in New York on Tuesday to discuss a climate treaty due to be agreed on in December.

MARITIME IMPLICATIONS

The shrinking polar cap poses a loss of crucial habitat for polar bears and has implications for maritime shipping, opening up new routes to navigation.

Once again this year, the Northern Sea Route through the Arctic Ocean along the coast of Siberia opened, enabling two German ships to navigate the passage with Russian icebreaker escorts.

Russian vessels have traversed the passage many times over the years, but the maritime fleets of other nations are showing more interest in the route as the summer thaw expands.

This year, the Amundsen's Channel through the Northwest Passage also opened briefly, as it did in 2008, but the deeper Parry's Channel did not. Both opened in 2007.

Scientists have voiced concern for years about the alarming decline in the size of the Arctic ice cap, which functions as a giant air conditioner for the planet's climate system as it reflects sunlight back into space.

As a greater portion of the ice melts, larger expanses of darker sea water are exposed, absorbing more sunlight and adding to the global warming effect attributed to rising levels of heat-trapping greenhouse gases emitted into the atmosphere by human activity.

Scientists also have measured a thinning of the frozen seas, as older, thicker ice more resilient to warming temperatures gives way to younger, thinner layers that melt more easily in summer.

Scientists monitor Antarctic sea ice as well, but the Arctic is considered a more critical gauge of climate change because more of the northern sea ice remains frozen through the summer, playing a bigger role in cooling the planet.

(Additional reporting by Alister Doyle in Oslo; Editing by Dan Whitcomb and Peter Cooney)
© Copyright 2009, Reuters"

Ainda para ajudar a perceber com um gráfico a extensão do gelo no verão no ano de 2007, a média (desde 1979 a 2000) e agora a de 2009:





Mais informação em detalhe no NSIDC- National Snow and Ice Data Center


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Set 2009 às 23:05)

Boas indicações no PN! Já a recuperar da época estival!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 14:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas indicações no PN! Já a recuperar da época estival!



Verão mais frio impede perda tão grande como 2007

*Área da placa de gelo do Árctico alcançou o terceiro mínimo de sempre e já começou a recuperar*

No último sábado a placa de gelo do Árctico encolheu até ao seu máximo, alcançando o terceiro mínimo de sempre desde que se regista este fenómeno. O manto branco cobriu 5,10 milhões de quilómetros quadrados de oceano, metade da área da Europa. O mínimo ocorreu em 2007, por esta altura o gelo só cobria uma área mínima recorde de 4,1 milhões de quilómetros quadrados.

Mesmo assim, os cientistas alertam que a área que o gelo que cobriu o oceano foi 24 por cento menor do que a média entre 1979 e 2000. “Tivemos condições de nebulosidade e zonas de baixas pressões no final do Verão o que provavelmente ajudou que as temperaturas mantivessem-se mais baixas”, disse à BBC News Walt Meier, cientista do Centro de Informação da Neve e do Gelo (NSIDC, sigla em inglês) dos Estados Unidos. 

A análise foi compilada pelo NSIDC. Meier explicou que vai ser necessária mais investigação, mas adianta que este ano “não foi certamente tão quente como foi o de 2007, que foi mais quente na ordem de dois ou três graus em média, em muitos lugares”.

“Se se vai de um grau abaixo de zero para dois graus acima da temperatura de congelação, é um ambiente completamente diferente na região polar”, disse Meier, acrescentando que a mesma variação num clima tropical passa quase despercebida.

No ano passado a massa de gelo não derreteu tanto como em 2007, mas houve mais do que este ano. O que mantém os cientistas preocupados é que a maioria do gelo é muito recente e pode derreter muito mais facilmente.

“Se acontecer mais um quente como foi o de 2007, então o gelo vai mesmo desaparecer”, disse Meier. “E as hipóteses são que a dado ponto, vamos ter um ano assim.”

Público


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2009 às 22:30)

Apesar do degelo no Ártico este ano atingir um mínimo acima dos dois últimos anos, neste mês de Outubro a recuperação do gelo está a ser mais lenta do que nos últimos anos.











Anomalia da temperatura da água do mar dos últimos três anos no mês de Agosto:






Extensão de gelo no mês de Setembro nos últimos anos, e tendência:


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2009 às 13:01)

é normal que este mes o re-congelamento do oceano artico esteja lento maioritariamente devido ás intensas trocas termicas que se teem feito entre as regioes tropicais e temperadas do hemisferio norte.
desde meados de setembro que o jet esta muito mais fraco o que permite grandes ondulaçoes e consequentemente uma grande instabilidade no que toca á disposiçao das "weather patterns" o que por sua vez leva a um aumento na mistura de massas de ar tropical e polar, se assim continuar é possivel que neste outono/inverno as temperaturas sejam bem elevadas no polo e que nos tropicos seja mais baixa que os respectivos valores medios
no que toca á precipitação nos tropicos seria mais fraca que o normal e nas altas latitudes superior enquanto nas latitudes medias seria irregular, com zonas a receber muita e outras em seca...


----------

